# Another Reason to Say Tip Not Included



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I was reading Yelp reviews of Uber. Saw a review left by a woman who was pissed about something; might have been because of surge pricing or the driver taking a wrong turn. 

The exact reason's not relevant; what is relevant is that she believed the uber about a tip being included. So this woman was already hacked off for whatever reason. She is even more hacked off because she mistakenly thinks that the driver automatically gets a tip regardless. So the low rating she would have given for whatever reason could go even lower. 

If a customer asks if a tip is included, say no. They may be asking for a completely different reason than the one you think.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I was reading Yelp reviews of Uber. Saw a review left by a woman who was pissed about something; might have been because of surge pricing or the driver taking a wrong turn.
> 
> The exact reason's not relevant; what is relevant is that she believed the uber about a tip being included. So this woman was already hacked off for whatever reason. She is even more hacked off because she mistakenly thinks that the driver automatically gets a tip regardless. So the low rating she would have given for whatever reason could go even lower.
> 
> If a customer asks if a tip is included, say no. They may be asking for a completely different reason than the one you think.


Are there really drivers that would answer "yes" to that question? seriously?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Are there really drivers that would answer "yes" to that question? seriously?


Newbies eager to please, according to some posts on here


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I was reading Yelp reviews of Uber. Saw a review left by a woman who was pissed about something; might have been because of surge pricing or the driver taking a wrong turn.
> 
> The exact reason's not relevant; what is relevant is that she believed the uber about a tip being included. So this woman was already hacked off for whatever reason. She is even more hacked off because she mistakenly thinks that the driver automatically gets a tip regardless. So the low rating she would have given for whatever reason could go even lower.
> 
> If a customer asks if a tip is included, say no. They may be asking for a completely different reason than the one you think.


_I get a lot of 1st timer Uber riders that think the tip is included. I just say nope it isn't. _


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I get a lot of 1st timer Uber riders that think the tip is included. I just say nope it isn't. _


WHEN it's brought up by the passenger, which isn't often enough, I will state, "No ma'am / sir...it sure is not. But the way it is worded by Uber leads everybody to assume it is."


----------



## sublibrarian (Dec 1, 2014)

Are you sure the tip is not included? This is what I see on my end of the app...










Also: what the hell does Uber TAXI mean? If it isn't Black, SUV, or UberX then what is it? Lux only? XL? Is it an entirely different line? HALP.


----------



## GoldieLux (Dec 1, 2014)

Ya what the heck!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

sublibrarian said:


> Are you sure the tip is not included? This is what I see on my end of the app...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber Taxi are those meeting the regulations of their city...they have the commercial passenger insurance and tags. Chicago and New York City Ubers are UberTaxi and UberBlack. UberX can be found in their suburbs only I believe...I don't know a lot about them as they are not in my market. Uber Black and SUV meet city regs as well (I don't know if Black and SUV have tip feature). The UberX api does NOT have the tip feature...and I believe UberX represent the majority of operators.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Say "The tip is included, it goes to Uber corporate not the driver". If the tip is really included as Uber says, and Uber takes 20% of the total fare, their cut is the tip.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

As a passenger I thought the tip was included too, based on that feature in my passenger app. It was only after I began driving that I realized Uber Taxi is not the regular UberX you are calling. I think this is misleading to the public and it would be easy for Uber to just make a similar option for UberX or XL or Black, so that the passenger could adjust their tip and have it be cashless.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I always say "you don't have to tip". That way they understand that it is not included but that they are not obligated to do so. Most normal people will start reaching in their pocket. 

Not all do.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> As a passenger I thought the tip was included too, based on that feature in my passenger app. It was only after I began driving that I realized Uber Taxi is not the regular UberX you are calling. I think this is misleading to the public and it would be easy for Uber to just make a similar option for UberX or XL or Black, so that the passenger could adjust their tip and have it be cashless.


CityGirl, why do you have to be so logical? Haven't you figured out that Uber is anything but logical and rational?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

@Newsboy, LOL.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Say "The tip is included, it goes to Uber corporate not the driver". If the tip is really included as Uber says, and Uber takes 20% of the total fare, their cut is the tip.


No, no , no... never even UTTER the phrase that "tip is included". Though I get your point, the phrase in itself would only serve to solidify, albeit expertly misled, the understanding that tips are included.


----------



## sublibrarian (Dec 1, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I always say "you don't have to tip". That way they understand that it is not included but that they are not obligated to do so. Most normal people will start reaching in their pocket.
> 
> Not all do.


I am not an English native speaker so my first interpretation of the phrase "you don't have to tip" is "don't tip". To avoid confusion it is better to be straight but polite.. You could say something like "it is like every other service industry, tipping is not necessary but it is always appreciated because it shows the passenger found my service to their liking." I would tip then.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I always say "you don't have to tip". That way they understand that it is not included but that they are not obligated to do so. Most normal people will start reaching in their pocket.
> 
> Not all do.





sublibrarian said:


> I am not an English native speaker so my first interpretation of the phrase "you don't have to tip" is "don't tip". To avoid confusion it is better to be straight but polite.. You could say something like "it is like every other service industry, tipping is not necessary but it is always appreciated because it shows the passenger found my service to their liking." I would tip then.


I agree. Figure out a way to explain "you don't HAVE TO DO THAT" (as you are welcoming that tip with your hand going for it). I usually thank them on behalf of all Uber drivers and state that the Uber driver will love them.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I get your point. I just don't think its worth it to say that to every passenger who asks. I like my answer because most people know that of course you don't HAVE to tip. It encourages most people to say "but I WANT to tip". Then I immediately say "well I really do appreciate that". Honestly, working people for tips isn't going to get you far in this business. Like I said from the start, knowing how to talk and read people helps. I usually wear sweatpants t shirt and a hat and by the end of the ride most riders ask me if they can get me for the ride home. Not to act better than anyone else, I'm sure if I had some of these nightmare drunk passengers I've been reading about, not even my charm would work on them lol


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Asking is whole other scene. My post refers to those who are actively handing a tip. I don't beg or hint to ANYONE for a tip. I don't even expect a tip from Uber passengers because they are sold on the misleading terms that Uber execs have fed them that tips are included. If the subject comes up in conversation that is my time to educate them on the actual terms...Gratuity is NOT included though the wording leads all to assume that it is. That said, Uber makes it clear that tips are not "necessary". I'm sure Uber pushes this to reinforce the "cashless" transaction.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

sublibrarian said:


> I am not an English native speaker so my first interpretation of the phrase "you don't have to tip" is "don't tip". To avoid confusion it is better to be straight but polite.. You could say something like "it is like every other service industry, tipping is not necessary but it is always appreciated because it shows the passenger found my service to their liking." I would tip then.


Many restaurants pay their employees less than minimum wage (half!) because "you get tips". In this way tipping has nearly become mandatory in restaurants or else you will be depriving them from making a bare living. (In reality, an employer has to make up the difference.)


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

It definitely has something to do with the UberTAXI option that allows for a tip. I remember back in the day when I first signed up as a passenger, I was confused by that part since I thought regular UberX's were getting that 20% tip I set. I never really analyzed my bill because I didn't see any additional tip charges, so I figured it was included. I think that's how the myth of 'tip being included' has propagated to passengers.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> It definitely has something to do with the UberTAXI option that allows for a tip. I remember back in the day when I first signed up as a passenger, I was confused by that part since I thought regular UberX's were getting that 20% tip I set. I never really analyzed my bill because I didn't see any additional tip charges, so I figured it was included. I think that's how the myth of 'tip being included' has propagated to passengers.


This will be added to my "spiel" when the opportunity presents.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Courageous said:


> This will be added to my "spill" when the opportunity presents.


Spiel


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Spiel


I had no idea LOL... THANKS! (edited  )
** Interesting. Love learning new words. One of the ways I encouraged my son to learn new words AND to save money was to learn a new word daily. Every time he used the new word in a (legitimate) sentence, a quarter would be thrown in the WORD BANK. It was fun way to get kid to learn AND use new words.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Are there really drivers that would answer "yes" to that question? seriously?


Yeah, there are a lot of masochists on here. No matter that Uber is in a class action lawsuit over what they told pax about tips, and their admission in court that they lied to pax.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

sublibrarian said:


> Are you sure the tip is not included? This is what I see on my end of the app...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UberTaxi is only available in certain cities, like New York or Chicago. They are actual taxis that also use uber for business. If you use UberTaxi, you pay the actual cab fare, plus a $1 booking fee to Uber, plus whatever tip you allotted.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I had no idea LOL... THANKS! (edited  )
> ** Interesting. Love learning new words. One of the ways I encouraged my son to learn new words AND to save money was to learn a new word daily. Every time he used the new word in a (legitimate) sentence, a quarter would be thrown in the WORD BANK. It was fun way to get kid to learn AND use new words.


One never stops learning; it's true.

My favorite quirky word is defenestrate (to throw something out of a window).


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Say "The tip is included, it goes to Uber corporate not the driver". If the tip is really included as Uber says, and Uber takes 20% of the total fare, their cut is the tip.


This is total BS.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> One never stops learning; it's true.
> 
> My favorite quirky word is defenestrate (to throw something out of a window).


I LAUGHED OUT LOUD when I looked up that one!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Found some great information in this post. 

Courageous - that signature is on point!!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

LadyDi said:


> Found some great information in this post.
> 
> Courageous - that signature is on point!!


Welcome to the board LadyDi.... by all means, feel free to copy it and share.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I want make it my signature, verbatim Courageous. HAHA!! I'd put it in purple though


----------

